# Electrician needed Serignan



## Thinking about Beziers

Hi all!

I've finally done it, I've bought my small house and am happy although skint 

Anyway, I need a sparky to install some extra sockets and connect my electric cooker.

Are there any english speaking sparkies in Serignan/Beziers area that you could recommend please?

Thanks!


----------



## DejW

You wil be very lucky to find any French tradesman who speaks English! You may also find it difficult to find a Sparks.....they tend to be booked up months ahead.

Go on! Try it in French. Look up they key words beforehand, have paper and pencil ready for drawing pictures....and you will find it easier than you thought. 

DejW


----------



## zipsister

Don't forget Google Translate; you can download it and use it offline. I have used it recently to scan my hire car manual (which was in french, of course). Major hint: I have a Samsung and found I had to download not only the French language pack but also the English pack before the speech part worked offline. This youtube describes the possible problem with Samsung and the fix which I used and now it works:


----------



## shareexperience

Thinking about Beziers said:


> Hi all! I've finally done it, I've bought my small house and am happy although skint  Anyway, I need a sparky to install some extra sockets and connect my electric cooker. Are there any english speaking sparkies in Serignan/Beziers area that you could recommend please? Thanks!


 Hi there I know your message is old but nevertheless I am trying to connect. We are a French Australian couple looking to buy in Serignan and we are keen to connect with other expats. Hope you read this message. Cheers.


----------



## shareexperience

Thinking about Beziers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've finally done it, I've bought my small house and am happy although skint
> 
> Anyway, I need a sparky to install some extra sockets and connect my electric cooker.
> 
> Are there any english speaking sparkies in Serignan/Beziers area that you could recommend please?
> 
> Thanks!


HI there

I know this is an old post but hopefully you will read my reply
We are a French Australian couple looking to buy a house in Serignan.
We are keen to connect with other expats in the area.

Cheers...


----------



## Bevdeforges

This is a rather old thread. You may do better by starting your own thread to look for information about Serignan.


----------

